# Kamikaze Bike Games 2013



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

*Kamikaze Bike Games 2013/14/15/16/17/18*







Sony loaned us a demo camera for practice and race. They liked the footage and gave both my stoker and me new cameras saying that our footage would be used in a documentary about the event. No other tandems in the Kamikaze race but there were two in the xc. We broke eight spokes delaminated and burned three sets of brake pads and turned both nine inch rotors into cones due to heat warpage. Our top speed was about 60mph. Kamikaze Tandem race run 2013 (stoker view) - YouTube


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Uh...wow! What are the specs on your tandem? What kind of brakes, fork, etc?

That was a great video....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

The frame was made custom by Bicycle Fabrications, it has eight inches of rear travel and eight up front as well by way of a Fox 40. The brakes are Hope mono-6ti with nine inch floating rotors, wheels are mavic 729 36 spoke laced to Chris King with steel internals. There is a Hopey steering damper, mrp/rollhoff chain retention system, full length bash guard and Sram XO 1x9 drive train.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Any pictures of the abused rotors? :madmax:

Also, Nurse Ben was asking about Hopey use on tandems in this thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mount...irks-seesaw-front-end-washout-etc-875469.html


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Just a couple months now and it'll be time to race again.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Another year of the Kamikaze is in the books. Very rough and loose this year with strong wind. We had a great run on the top stage and matched our time from last year. Stage two I slipped up an put us down in a turn low on the course, we finished bruised and without a drive chain. Here is a clip from Sony showing some of the Legends and us, and a short clip that is our crash. Good fun. Video: Kamikaze Bike Games - Kamikaze DH Race - Pinkbike and the crash.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Here are some shots that show how loose it was. Day 2: DH and Legends - Kamikaze Bike Games - Pinkbike


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice Job DH...
How fast were you going when you hit the ground??


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

30ish, fast enough. My stoker came away almost unscathed, but I managed to bruise much of my body especially the right elbow and back of the right leg on the rear bars. My helmet bounced twice.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's a post-crash shot.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Mountain Bike Action Magazine | Photo of the Day: Mammoth Kamikaze Tandem Run


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

*2015 Kamikaze Bike Games*

Another great time at Mammoth Mountain. We warped rotors in practice, and then again in the race but this year we did not crash. The times we posted crushed last year's and gave us the top spot on the podium. Our top speed in the race was 54mph. On our way home we stopped at Tioga Pass and put some slicks on for a speed run. We had to pass three cars and took it easy in the turns but still managed to hit 67mph. Great trip, I love the Sierras. Here is video of stage 1 of our race 



 And Tioga Pass


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know if I could do what you guys are doing, I'm certain I don't want to. But I'm glad you guys are out there killing it! :thumbsup:


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

The warpage was more than twice what you see when it was hot. Rotor is 224mm.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

2015 Kamikaze


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

The ride is cool, but you need a visor on the helmet. You look like a bug.

PK


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

There usually is one, but for high speed racing everyone takes them off for that small improvement in aerodynamics. I'd rather not be wearing the tights either. Next year I may try wearing the leathers and helmet that I used on Tioga.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Found another picture from the race. This one's in the Jan/Feb edition of Decline magazine.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Another clip of the finish of stage one.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I love it that you pedal out of the turn ... lol


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Kamikaze is coming up in three weeks and I have a new secret weapon. Motorcycle disc brake.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

The Kamikaze was a test as usual. A test of our teams stamina, resourcefulness, strength and nerve. Arrive at cabin 4:00am, check. Register practice and overheat rear brake, check. Spend the next 24hrs retrofitting a Yamaha R6 lever with hand made banjo bolt and adapters, check. Bleed and seal with beer can shim, check. Ready to race. The brakes were able to lock at any speed, I threw the bike sideways multiple times entering turns. We learned a lot, the final version of the system should be in place by next week. Brembo lever and caliper with steel lines adapted and offset from frame and hub. Another good run with a top speed of 54mph. KAMIKAZE! 2016 KAMIKAZE DOWNHILL - PB CREATIVE PHOTO


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Fast fun


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Video, Video, waiting for new Video


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is a rather untraditional view from my seat tube. Stage 1, loading the gondola, and stage 2 



 



, 



. More traditional helmet cam views to come.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Mountain Biking


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

!!


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

There has been progress. Brembo OE for KTM caliper and master cylinder with custom brake line and 219mm rotor are in place. Also, a nice shot from the 2016 kamikaze courtesy of Bike Magazine.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Awesome Bike. It appear Bicycle Fabrications is no longer in business? I'm on the hunt for a tandem with a little more capability than my current ECDM (which is awesome) but could be so much awesomer! If you guys ever want to come to SLO and shuttle with my son and I, we'd be thrilled to show you the goods (assuming your rig can also be pedaled uphill) https://www.facebook.com/BikeChurchShuttles/


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

*2017 Legends of the Kamikaze*

Just under 60mph with a time of 5:32. Race 



 practice


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Driving home.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

5:32


----------



## johnniewalk (Jan 8, 2015)

very nice game and riding by two good to see.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks like 2018 marks the end of the road for the KBG after six fun years. Now, just have to wait for it to be reincarnated again. The Kamikaze will return some day, and I'll be ready. Here are a couple shots from 2018.


----------

